# Images from my recent tour



## Frequency

*Yes, on 16th to 18 th of this May me and my friend had a biking to high ranges of Kerala. I would love to post some images from this journey one by one 

Please be commenting on them 

Regards* 

*#1 : This was the first image, just after the day break, from the road side *


----------



## Frequency

*#2 The journey cannot be always through Natural settings...this was clicked when i was passing by the suburbs of Thrissur 

Regards*


----------



## Frequency

*#3...and i found something special about this tree on the side of the road.....
*


----------



## AlanE

All different and interesting... Nice set.... Is there a lot of pp on #3, the colors are pretty amazing?


----------



## KenC

Great pattern in the second one.  The one spot of color really helps it as well.


----------



## BlackSheep

^ +1 about the second one, nicely done!


----------



## invisible

I really enjoyed #2 as well, good work. (I think it needs a bit of perspective correction though, as it looks like it's ever so slightly tilted to the right.)


----------



## paigew

love #2, especially the little apartment with the laundry.


----------



## manny212

#2 rocks !


----------



## manaheim

The pattern in 2 is neat, but...... seems like it needs to be sharper to really make it happen.  Was this a crop?  Or perhaps a long way off?  A lot of lenses don't QUITE nail focusing to infinity.  I often manual focus very far-off things, and I also have the REAL infinity marked on one of the lenses I use a lot for shots like this because infinity is also often mismarked.

#3 is neat, but it looks like you pushed those colors a LOT.  Also (to my eyes) looks like you missed the focus again. 

Sorry, man.  You know I love ya'.  Just trying to keep it honest.


----------



## Frequency

AlanE said:


> All different and interesting... Nice set.... Is there a lot of pp on #3, the colors are pretty amazing?



Thank you very much Alan; that tree caught my attention even from distance for its colors; obviously  i did a boost up 

Regards


----------



## Frequency

KenC said:


> Great pattern in the second one.  The one spot of color really helps it as well.



Thank you Ken, very much.... i noticed that red clothe only later 

Regards


----------



## Frequency

BlackSheep said:


> ^ +1 about the second one, nicely done!



Thank you BS very much

Regards


----------



## Frequency

invisible said:


> I really enjoyed #2 as well, good work. (I think it needs a bit of perspective correction though, as it looks like it's ever so slightly tilted to the right.)



Thank you invis... i too feel you are right 

Regards


----------



## Frequency

paigew said:


> love #2, especially the little apartment with the laundry.



Thank you paigew very much... and also thanks to that unkonown friend, who thought of drying that red something 

Regards


----------



## Frequency

manny212 said:


> #2 rocks !



Thank you Manny a lot 

Regards


----------



## Frequency

manaheim said:


> The pattern in 2 is neat, but...... seems like it needs to be sharper to really make it happen.  Was this a crop?  Or perhaps a long way off?  A lot of lenses don't QUITE nail focusing to infinity.  I often manual focus very far-off things, and I also have the REAL infinity marked on one of the lenses I use a lot for shots like this because infinity is also often mismarked.
> 
> #3 is neat, but it looks like you pushed those colors a LOT.  Also (to my eyes) looks like you missed the focus again.
> 
> Sorry, man.  You know I love ya'.  Just trying to keep it honest.



True manheim, i too miss them sharp, especially the tree only the leaves on the left are seen sharp 

....and why, you can always tell your honest opinion; you are as gentle and soft as that rab. 

Regards 

PS: this was a trim out


----------



## Frequency

*#4 This i saw with dull colors in the scorching mid-day light from a river bridge...i poured in some cool blue, back at home* 






Regards


----------



## Frequency

*#5 : This was a rubber plantation seen on the road side....i was fascinated by the color of the stone powder and its contrast with the green leaves.... i also liked the track marks *








Hope i could be active here soon


----------



## Frequency

*#6: Proceeding, i saw a celebration in Pink-n- White* 





Regards


----------



## lmnop

Frequency said:


> *#2 The journey cannot be always through Natural settings...this was clicked when i was passing by the suburbs of Thrissur
> 
> Regards*



Talka bout high density population. Offices or house?


----------



## Frequency

That must be residential.... see this is India.... soon to beat China in population, i have heard


----------



## Frequency

_*#7: It was nearing sunset.....I liked this variation from sharp to subtle striations in which Nature present Herself .... do you?*_


----------



## Frequency

_*#8: In the same location i found this....
*_



_*
#9: ...and this....

*_



Regards


----------



## Frequency

#10...before the uphill journey had commenced, we had a wash in this river ...that was very refreshing....





Actually i wanted to zoom out some more so that mountain row was complete on the right end and tree was seen more; but my 55-250 did not permit that; my 18-55 had some contact problem and could not solve that until i was back at my home station 

Regards


----------



## Frequency

#11: High range journeys are always fascinating....Sometimes Nature blesses us with Her revealed beauties.... actually i saw this at some far away valley while riding the bike at some fairly high altitude; since i was driving, i had less freedom of watching around; yet don't know why i felt like look at that remote scene, which was not that conspicuous. i think this was the best capture during the whole journey; in most of my journeys i got striking images not at destination point, but on my journey to there 

_*#11: The Molten Gold*_





Regards


----------



## Frequency

#12: Before the Sun went to the other side of mountain rows, i could capture one more image from another nearby vantage point.....






Is this better? 

Regards


----------



## Frequency

*#13: ...and i saw this flower nearby 

*



Regards


----------



## Frequency

_*That was the end of the Day first*_


----------



## Desi

Some very beautiful images in this set, Frequency.  I'd like to take a bike trip through there some day as well.


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Desi... I am sure you will have a  great time here


----------



## Frequency

*#14: The Next morning, we headed to our destination spot, Thekkadi Water reservoirs, the catchment area of the dam there(Mullaperiyar dam).....

*


----------



## Frequency

*#15....

*


----------



## Frequency

*#16
*


----------



## Frequency

*#17

*




*#18

*



Regards


----------



## Frequency

*#19

*




Regards


----------



## Frequency

#20: On 30th of September,2009, Thekkadi lake met with a historical disaster, in which a tourist boat capsized in the lake, taking the lives of 45 people. The disaster happened when the boat was taking a 180 degree turn, for its return; in the meanwhile a herd of elephants appeared on one side of the shore and to see that people moved on to one side...when both  occurred at the same time, the buoyancy limit was exceeded.....

There after for several months boat service was withheld; now it has started but with much restrictions like every body should wear life jackets... nobody should stand or walk without permission......an iron rail separates the boat midway, so that people on one side cannot move on to the other side.....

Here is a link :   2009 Thekkady boat disaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This was the boat that sunk with 45 lives.... like a coffin of sad memories...





Regards


----------



## Frequency

#21 : This is another abandoned boat, hopefully without another story of disaster in her bosom

Regards


----------



## Frequency

On the distant shores  i saw these tribal ladies making a life by catching fishes..... they know there is a world outside with much luxuries, comforts and all...but they deny them all and live withdrawn into the lap of Mother Nature...... They enjoy one thing which none of us do....the simplicity of living.... 

#22





#23





Regards


----------



## Jaemie

That's a sad story about #20. At first, I wondered how 45 people could fit aboard such a small vessel, but it is actually rather large. Nice photo. The angle and the way the boat disappears into the trees gives the photo a sense of mystery and intrigue.


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Jaemie, 
It looks small; but it is not; it is a double decked one


----------



## Frequency

_*#24
*_ 



_*#25
*_




_*
#26
*_



Regards


----------



## Frequency

*Sometimes i wonder whether photography takes me closer to Nature or distance me from It. Once i started enjoying photography i think i love my images on Nature than Nature itself...once i get a good image i can't revel in the beauty of Nature and feel the urgency to go for the next....... every image is an impression of my ego i place on Nature; Mother nature, forgive me.....

#27
*





*
#28

*




*
#29

*



Regards


----------



## Frequency

_*In summer time flocks of elephants come to the shores of the river, because interior lakes would have dried up, by then. But in monsoon time their visits are less frequent since water is splendid within... this day we were not lucky to meet even one*_ 

#30






*#31

*




*
#32
*





Regards


----------



## Marcelle

very nice pics in general  
just a little thing, when you have a main topic, boat, bird,... you could use the rule of thirds or strenght points for drawing the attention on it even more


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Marcelle 

Actually i was not paying attention to the rules, which is definitely bad.... i will take care of ...


----------



## Helius

I really enjoyed image #2. The repetition of the patterns inherent in the architecture of the building make for a very interesting overall composition.


----------



## Marcelle

most welcome


----------



## Frequency

Helius said:


> I really enjoyed image #2. The repetition of the patterns inherent in the architecture of the building make for a very interesting overall composition.



Thank you Helius


----------



## Frequency

Marcelle said:


> most welcome



Regards


----------



## Frequency

*Actually these images are "clicking as going on" type... just suggests the things i saw.... many images may lack a point of interest...just a topography of the place. Further since the boat was on constant move and also since i was restricted in my free movements for security reasons, i could not give room for composing etc ...please bear with that  

#33

*




*#34

*




*
#35

*




Regards


----------



## Frequency

*#36

*




*#37

*




*#38

*



Regards


----------



## Frequency

*The journey continued....
#39
*





*#40

*


----------



## Frequency

*Everyone of us sees a different world...materially the same one...yet evoking different emotions and notions... That is why the wise says **&#8203;T*_*he world is within you*_* 

#41

*




*#42

*




*
#43

*




Regards


----------



## Frequency

*Back on the shores.....

#44

*




*#45

*




*#46

*



Regards


----------



## Frequency

*The Flora around....

#47

*




*#48

*



*#49

*



*Regards*


----------



## Frequency

*In the premises i saw them smiling.... 

#50

*




*
#51

*




*#52

*




*Regards*


----------



## Frequency

*Our next destination was  Parunthupara (Eagle Rock)... these images were shot during that journey....

#53

*




*
#54

*




*
#55

*



Regards


----------



## PixelRabbit

I am enjoying your journey Frequency  
Some standouts are the Golden shots and the monkeys  but there are gems sprinkled throughout.
Looking forward to more!


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Pixel very much....


----------



## Frequency

#56

On the way I saw this beautiful Church on the road side  






#57
This is a fun time conversion in Picasa 






Regards


----------



## Frequency

*The hill station called" Parunthu Paara" meaning "eagle Rock' is really a wonderful place.. 

# 58
*






*
#59

*




*

#60

*



Regards


----------



## Frequency

*#61: This is eagle rock... could you mange to see one?*  



*#62
*





*#63
*



Regards


----------



## Frequency

*The next destination was "Vagamon" which was known as Switzerland of Kerala... a hill station with full of grass meadows...The images below are from on the way though 

#64
*




*
#65

*




*#66

*



Regards


----------



## Jaemie

#60 looks like Iceland or a volcano somewhere!


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Jamie.. that was from Eagle Rock ...the fog made the show


----------



## Jaemie

The fog, the cars parked at odd angles, the apparent absence of people...  there's a lot of mystery in that photo. (I'm originally from San Francisco, so I naturally love fog. Hehe..  )


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Jaemie 

These images were taken from road side during the journey from Eagle Rock to Vagamon....Actually this point was the best location i found through out my whole journey; the best image i got was also captured from road side, which was already posted ("Molten Gold"). Further they were taken using Galaxy Note N7000, by Samsung; i am very happy with that because the images are very saturated 

Regards 
*#67
*




*
#68

*




*#69

*


----------



## Frequency

*No color is so refreshing as green, so to say.... Science says maximum visual sensation is caused by green color....

#70
*





*
#71

*




*#72

*



*Regards*


----------



## Frequency

*#73*






*#74

*




*#75

*




Regards


----------



## Frequency

*#76

*



*#77

*


----------



## KenC

I just discovered there were lots of newer images in this thread that I hadn't seen before.  I particularly like #s 38, 47 and 63.  The graininess of 38 really works for it, IMO.  63 will look even better if viewed much larger than this - good for a wall print.


----------



## Actinometro

#56 is really a very very beautiful church and shot. Would like to see your usual hot colors on it.


----------



## Frequency

KenC said:


> I just discovered there were lots of newer images in this thread that I hadn't seen before.  I particularly like #s 38, 47 and 63.  The graininess of 38 really works for it, IMO.  63 will look even better if viewed much larger than this - good for a wall print.


Thank you KenC ....#38 was HDR 

Regards


----------



## Frequency

Actinometro said:


> #56 is really a very very beautiful church and shot. Would like to see your usual hot colors on it.



Thank you Actino ; let me try out that


----------



## Frequency

_*18th of June 2012: It was fine day break...drizzling too.... Our journey started near day break....Destination was Vagamon....
The first thing that came to my notice was the beauty of this day break.... i felt refreshed .... 
*_*
#78

*




*
#79

*




*#80

*



Regards


----------



## Frequency

*This place is very endearing...there are only two dominant colors: green around and blue above..... very refreshing and inspiring....

#81

*




*#82

*




*#83

*



Regards


----------



## Frequency

*On the way we found a cemetery by the road side.....


#84
*



*#85

*





*#86

*


----------



## Frequency

*On the village road side we found a small tea shop, run in the portico of the house; we had some tea and some plantain from there... i found the images of Mother Mary and Jesus Christ there held with reverence .....they were very happy that we were photographing things around.....
#87
*




...then we proceeded to* Vagamon* 


*#88

*




*#89

*



Regards


----------



## Frequency

*
On the way there was an Oak  garden.....
#90
*





*
#91

*




*#92

*



Regards


----------



## Actinometro

#88 maybe too much sky, but that blue is outstanding !


----------



## Frequency

Thank you ActM


----------



## Frequency

_*On the next lap of my journey, i saw this fellow resting in the courtyard a small house, which had no compound wall; a little girl, his master was also walking around.... while i tried to catch his attention she told me that he did not like being photographed... proving that he turned his face the next instant, as seen here.....once again i was absorbed in the greens and blues of Nature....*_
_*
#93

*_




_*#94

*_




_*#95

*_



Regards


----------



## Frequency

_*Everybody knows what beauty is, Enjoys it, But no body can ever define it...as Love is....

#96
*_




_*
#97
*_




_*#98
*_



Regards


----------



## Frequency

_*We are all in the pursuit of knowing Nature better...But how much we know our own nature???

#99

*_




_*#100

*_




_*#101

*_



*Regards*


----------



## Frequency

*#102

*




*#103

*




*#104

*




Regards


----------



## Frequency

_*Standing on one of the hilltop at Vagamon and looking around through 360 degrees, i felt that i am the only person in the  whole Universe.... Earth was a green bowl with blue lid of sky and i was inside and at the center ....
*_*
#105

*




*#106

*




*#107

*



_*Regards *_


----------



## Frequency

_*There is no end to what all  Mother Nature has to reveal to us.....

#108

*_




_*#109

*_





_*#110

*_



Regards


----------



## Frequency

*#111

*




*#112

*


*
#113

*



Regards


----------



## Actinometro

#99 :thumbup:


----------



## Frequency

Thank you ActM


----------



## Frequency

*#114

*




*#115

*




*#116

*



Regards


----------



## Frequency

*#117

He is my friend photographer Sidiq

*




*#118

*




*#119

*




Regards


----------



## Frequency

_*#120
*_





_*#121

*_




_*#122

*_



Regards


----------



## cguron

2. That apartment complex is a city in itself.  Great picture. 
3. The tree is great, great colors; but colour enhancement needs attention. 
1. It seems monsoon has arrived in Kerala. Excellent picture.


----------



## Frequency

Thank you cguron...yes ...Its monsoon here ....but this time not enough _cats and dogs_..... Kerala is going to face heavy load shedding of power this year, if it did not rain well; monsoon registered only around 40% of the expected rain....

Regards


----------



## Frequency

_*#123
*_





_*#124

*_




_*
#125
*_




Regards


----------



## cguron

This series of pictures is excellent.  I would encourage you to explore the possibility of doing a picture book on hidden Kerala. Charanjeet Guron


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Charan.... A great idea


----------



## Frequency

*#126

*




*#127

*




*#128: ...and my trusted co-traveler 

*





Regards


----------



## Frequency

*#129

*




*#130

*




*#131

*




Regards


----------



## Frequency

_*#132

*_




_*
#133

*_




_*#134

*_


_*
#135

*_




*#136
*



Regards


----------



## Alex_B

#1 has an interesting sky, and a nice tree silhouette, but the combination in that composition does not really make any sense to me.

#2 is my kind of image  ... however, as  stated by others a bit blurry.

#3 ... nice subject, but too intense in colours, at least for me


----------



## Alex_B

just realised there are so many more!!!


----------



## Frequency

Alex_B said:


> #1 has an interesting sky, and a nice tree silhouette, but the combination in that composition does not really make any sense to me.
> 
> #2 is my kind of image  ... however, as  stated by others a bit blurry.
> 
> #3 ... nice subject, but too intense in colours, at least for me





Alex_B said:


> just realised there are so many more!!!



Thank you,  Thank you very much Alex


----------



## Frequency

_*#137

*_




_*#138

*_




_*#139

*_



Regards


----------



## Jaemie

#138: Nice! The man and his motorcycle looking very cool! 

#139: Looking like such a badass.   But then that cute little white cap tells us you're really a sweetheart!


----------



## Frequency

O, Thank you Jaemie, thank you.... I am a soft guy with very low melting point 

Warm regards for your kind appreciations


----------



## Jaemie




----------



## Frequency

_*The journey back home has started; yet there is much to see and capture during the down hill journey... so more clicks in queue*_ 

*#140

*




*#141

*




*#142

*




Regards


----------



## Frequency

_*...and concrete scapes started showing midst beautiful green scapes

#143

*_




_*#144

*_




_*#145

*_



*Regards*


----------



## Frequency

*#146

*




*#147

*




*#148

*



Regards


----------



## charlie76

Beautiful countryside...absolutely. I would love to visit India. I bet you get some great people shots...great photos!!!


----------



## Frequency

Charlie you are most welcome. Yes,you will find beauty and the beast


----------



## Frequency

_*#149
*_





_*
#150

*_




_*#151

*_



Regards


----------



## Frequency

*#152

*




*#153

*




*#154

*




Regards


----------



## Frequency

_*We are on the journey back.... yet a long way of buiking.... i have placed back my camera in bag.... the images here after is using my Samsung Note  N7000
*_
*#155

*


*#156

*




*#157

*




Regards


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Animaniac.... Yes...India keeps Her diversity in this matter also... richness and poverty... There is a natural tendency for poverty to be more concentrated on cities, as people always migrate to city for their livelyhood...what happens in city grabs more attention than those things happening in remote places... my personal feeling is that India has enough riches but not dispersed in a  democratic manner...let time and human efforts  repair things


----------



## Frequency

_*There is nothing like blues and greens in Nature that can relieve human mind from all its pain .....

#158

*_




_*#159

*_




_*#160

*_




_*#161

*_




Regards


----------



## Frequency

*#162

*




*#163

*




*#164 

*




Regards


----------



## Animaniac888

I love 162.


----------



## Frequency

Thank you Animania


----------



## 35mm4me

#2 is my favorite. You know me I like lines and buildings&#8230;


----------



## Frequency

Oh, OK ...Thank you


----------



## Frequency

*#165
*





*#166
*




*
#167

*




*#168

*




Regards


----------



## Frequency

i need a more sharp lens


----------



## Frequency

*Journeys are memories to cherish forever.... with full of memories  and memory cards the journey continued homewards.....*..

#169






#170:


----------



## Animaniac888

170 is nice, though I think a slightly higher vantage point would add to the image.


----------



## Frequency

Thank you animaniac so much


----------

